
Tech's push to teach coding isn't about kids' success – it's about cutting wages - rb808
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/sep/21/coding-education-teaching-silicon-valley-wages
======
sharemywin
it would a lot easier to train existing programmers in newer technologies than
wait 5-15 years for kids to grow up.

~~~
wolfi1
there is already higher supply than demand in the industry but the profits
still have to rise

